
A Whig History of CRISPR - perugolate
http://genotopia.scienceblog.com/573/a-whig-history-of-crispr/
======
kmonad
Interesting analysis from my perspective as definitely not a good writer. One
comment though:

 _" But science is no longer done in monasteries. Competition, pride, ego,
greed, and politics play all too great a role in determining who gets credit,
who wins the prizes, and who gets into the textbooks."_

This really was never any different.

~~~
Torgo
Science was done in the Royal Society, there certainly was no competition,
pride, ego, greed or politics there!

~~~
nccomfort
To be sure, there was. I had in mind, principally, the monastery in Brno,
where a certain monk did some breeding experiments with peas in the mid-19th
century. (I am the author of the article.)

------
peter303
Lander is still smarting from when private industry guy Venter from out of
nowhere creamed the government human genome project an order of magnitude
faster and cheaper.

------
Terr_
In a way it's a shame how humans seem wired to want "The One Guy" to credit
for any complex outcome requiring thousands of unsung incremental
improvements.

------
Upvoter33
crispr is fascinating, as is this back-and-forth in the scientific community
about its history

~~~
eggie
I hope that scientists who have their reputations bound up in its history
don't waste their time trying to stake claim to it.

They will, but there are lessons to be had. For instance:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wright_brothers_patent_war](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wright_brothers_patent_war),
which consumed half the energy of a brilliant man and did little for the
progress of the world.

